# Time for a new light build



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

thought it was time for a new light now the nights are drawing in


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice, 

Looks Regina sized. 

Can't wait to see it locked and loaded.


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

That swarf sure does get evey where!!!
Thought you had been a bit quiet recently.....obviously busy in the shed planning your next creation!


Beamshots????????


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

bumphumper said:


> That swarf sure does get evey where!!!
> Thought you had been a bit quiet recently.....obviously busy in the shed planning your next creation!
> 
> Beamshots????????


beam shots could be a while away . 
but it will be a bit bright :ihih:


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

To the untrained eye, that looks like four regina with enough space to cram in six carclo squares!!!! wtf????????

Welding goggles at the ready...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Will be watching this one!

BTW that garage is looking very clean / uncluttered


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Got bored?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

bumphumper said:


> To the untrained eye, that looks like four regina with enough space to cram in six carclo squares!!!! wtf????????
> .


Nope though there are a couple of reggies going in



Brianmc said:


> Got bored?


Yep just a little .



Emu26 said:


> BTW that garage is looking very clean / uncluttered


Yep very Tidy at the moment :blush:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

thats one combination but I am drawn to 6 Reginas and 2 triples or quads all XPGs 
st the triples for flood and the regies for throw .


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

*Handlebar heatsink*

Looks like it will use a handlebar as part of the heatsink with a cutout for the stem in the middle?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

That's going to be one nasty bit of business when running full out.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

odtexas said:


> That's going to be one nasty bit of business when running full out.


..and have a quite nice beam pattern methinks :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Ha ha this is going to be funny

I have made the call for it to be 6 XPGs and Regina`s along the top 
and 2 triple XPGs at the bottom .

Have gone finless as trying to keep it low profile 
And there seems to be a fair amount of surface area .

Battery could need to be a monster if full power was ever used . Just need to get some 
Reginas ordered from Bram .

One of those lights that will be totaly overkill I am guessing .

12 XPGs @ 1 amp 350 lmns each so 4200 lumens


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet looking cover there. You could always make a cover with finning if needed. That is a nice thing about having the cover, it allows for easy access and design changes on the fly.
Really is looking good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Have you found any stars that suit the regina pins yet?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay troutie...so the light is nice...don't let me steer this thread too far off course...but how bout a few more pic's of the Ragley?!! Loving that!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

odtexas said:


> Sweet looking cover there. You could always make a cover with finning if needed. That is a nice thing about having the cover, it allows for easy access and design changes on the fly.
> Really is looking good. Thanks for sharing.


Cheers odtexas had quite a bit of fun designing it on the fly and filling the garage with chips .
I think it is looking a bit like a grand piano 

Stu nope I will be using leds I have in stock on 10 mm square boards 
and there may be a bit of carefull aiming of each regina to spread the hotspot a littile .

Chelboed 
Loving riding the mmmBop heres a pic though a bit muddy .









the frames are on special offer at chainreaction £150 ish 
insane price for a great frame even with my fat tyres it is only 27.5 lbs


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Troutie..
How much would one of those lathes set me back?

Did you cut the this light head only with this lathe?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Hi Troutie..
> How much would one of those lathes set me back?
> 
> Did you cut the this light head only with this lathe?


Got it from here http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/Milling_Machines.html

Yes it was all hacked out on this mill

but what makes a real difference to how easy it is is to get good Carbide cutters .
and these can cost a fair bit


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Think I may have cocked up*

I have had a blond moment and for some reason had it in my mind thay it was going to be six reginas but its only five :madman:










now a maxflex runs the 2 triples and it was going to be another maxflex for the six but now 5 reginas .

just checked the voltages and the 2 triples are 19.6 @ 1 amp .

the 5 others are 15.8 @ 1 amp .

is this going to cause me any issues using a maxflex for the 5 leds from the same 15 volt pack which will be 16.8 new off the charger .

or should I just wait till some juice has gone before switching on the 5 leds .

or should I use my 18 volt pack from my drill which is just over 20 volts freshly charged . and use a buck for the 5

also using 2 differing drivers connected to the same battery but drawing a different current will that be OK

or another option as there is room would be to split the 2 triples and us a buck driver each and a buck for the 5 .
and then use the 18 volt drill pack

sorry for the ramble


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> is this going to cause me any issues using a maxflex for the 5 leds from the same 15 volt pack which will be 16.8 new off the charger .


Yes, that could be a problem. When the input voltage is higher than the output voltage on a boost regulator, then current will feed straight through unregulated and could damage the LEDs. You can get away with a tiny bit over because of the voltage drops in the reverse protection fet, the inductor, and the feed foward diode, so 1V over may be ok but it's a little bit of a gamble. If you're going to try that, use your variable power supply and very slowly turn up the voltage while watching the current. If it settles out less than the 1.5A limit for the XPGs you may get away with it.

but, if someone accidentally plugs in a battery with a little higher voltage, like your 18v drill pack, it'll pretty much instantly fry the 5 led string.



troutie-mtb said:


> or should I just wait till some juice has gone before switching on the 5 leds .


You could do that, but it'll be tricky to know when it's "safe"



troutie-mtb said:


> also using 2 differing drivers connected to the same battery but drawing a different current will that be OK


Completely safe.



troutie-mtb said:


> or another option as there is room would be to split the 2 triples and us a buck driver each and a buck for the 5 .
> and then use the 18 volt drill pack


I really like the characteristics of a buck over a boost regulator, so I think this is the best option.

Edit: misread the voltage so corrected the first answer.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...A great idea here! Make sure the top is covered with non-stick Teflon...Make your own grilled cheese sandwich while on the ride. ... ...


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers MtbMacgyver

Yes may go with the three cheap buck and save the 2 Maxflexs at the expense of no dimming apart from switching off some leds via the 2 switches .

another question 

on the bucks I have they can be dimmed by switching in a resistor 
can I use 1 switch and resistor to dim 2 of the drivers 
it switches a control with the negative on each driver

Cat Have you been drinking


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

If you use a DPST (double pole single throw) switch and two resistors, then there shouldnt be a problem.

Looks like the beamshots wont be long now!!!!

edit: might have my singles and doubles the wrong way round! (sorted thanks to Wiki)


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

bumphumper said:


> If you use a DPST (double pole single throw) switch and two resistors, then there shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> Looks like the beamshots wont be long now!!!!
> 
> edit: might have my singles and doubles the wrong way round! (sorted thanks to Wiki)


Ta Bumpy I never thought of that , But anyhow it is a project useing bits in stock so reluctant to buy anything except the Reginas which should be here soon I hope .

OK went with the 3 cheap Bucks and no dimming as yet but put the link wires in just in case there the white ones . .

it is also a right mix of cold white xpgs and natural white xpes so dont know what the end result will be 
plugged in a 15 volt battery and the triples were great but the 5 was a bit dim so will need the drill battery 
draw on the bench power supply at 18 volts is

2 triples 1.18 amps 
the 5 870 ma

both together 2.07 amps










and sat as is on the desk it warms up fast with them all on .

will see when the piano lid goes on


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

Troutie ... emails sent via forum and website.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Bobblehat said:


> Troutie ... emails sent via forum and website.


Thanks Bobblehat point taken on board and job done I think :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

No prob mate :thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

This is inspiring.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

troutie-mtb said:


> the frames are on special offer at chainreaction £150 ish
> insane price for a great frame even with my fat tyres it is only 27.5 lbs


Very nice...here I thought you were "path rider". Is the mmmBop a "trail bike" / XC style frame versus the gnarlier Pig? I'm really digging the Blue Pig design. I'd like to run one with a Lyrik and 2.5" Excavators.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Change a triple to a quad then run 2 regina's and the quad from one maxflex and 3 reginas and the triple from the other. The multi boards are for fill light anyway so the crappy optics on the quad won't hurt, you'll have two fairly closely balanced strings with a maxflex and 6 xpg on each and best of all, you'll get more light which I can already see you're going to need with this build 

Edit: BTW next time can you measure twice and cut once


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> Change a triple to a quad then run 2 regina's and the quad from one maxflex and 3 reginas and the triple from the other. The multi boards are for fill light anyway so the crappy optics on the quad won't hurt, you'll have two fairly closely balanced strings with a maxflex and 6 xpg on each and best of all, you'll get more light which I can already see you're going to need with this build
> 
> Edit: BTW next time can you measure twice and cut once


Whats this measureing you talk about 

Nope that is basically it just the Reginas to install and the rest of the mounts to make .
then I will be able to see the dog poo and puddles on the paths .

Chelboed

Whilst I am no big air specialist we do have gnarly trails over here in the UK and where I live is the Yorkshire Dales which has plenty of limestone "paths" 
The Bop and Pig have the same geometry just one is Aluminium and the other Steel .

I like it it does everything I want it to and would do more if my abilities were better .


----------



## riggsy (Jul 2, 2008)

looking good Chris - I hate seeing your new builds as it always makes me depressed seeing mine hahaha

can't wait to see the finished light


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Temporary optics in place till the vaginas arrive .










some untried by me untill now Kathod samples I found in the box of bits 
I dont even remember them arriving .
put them in as I am an impatient git and wanted to take it out for a walk .

update on the dimming did not want to spoil the lines of this beauty with a toggle switch 
so wired the 5 top leds to come on when the power is plugged in and used the now spar switch to dim them .
as I figured for road and easy riding I would use the top five and for fast stuff switch in the 6 bottom leds and full power to the top 5 .

so when the 5 dim they are drawing 390 ma from the battery so a reasonable runtime will be possible .

put the lid on with some paste and the 10.5 extra inches of area dont half make a difference .

make a nice little drinks warmer on the desk


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good Troutie!


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Temporary optics in place till the vaginas arrive


Beautiful looking light troutie. Makes me want to take my small lathe home so I can tinker in the evenings, but tell me more about these "vaginas" optics. Do they give more pleasure when riding with the light or make you feel warm and fuzzy inside

I must of started a trend with the polished hoods on my lights but they do work wonderfully when standing and pedaling, especially with the light output your light deliver.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

brad72 said:


> Beautiful looking light troutie. Makes me want to take my small lathe home so I can tinker in the evenings, but tell me more about these "vaginas" optics. To they give more pleasure when riding with the light or make you feel warm and fuzzy inside
> 
> I must of started a trend with the polished hoods on my lights but they do work wonderfully when standing and pedaling, especially with the light output your light deliver.


Well I was all warm and fuzzy half an hour ago when taking some preliminary beam shots but now I am all crazy and angry :madman:

Got a new computer a while ago and just found out Windows 7 does not like my old but faithfull canon Powershot S40 and I cant get at the bloody photos .

Tried all sorts of things to no avail .

so will have to wait till the morning and borrow my daughters laptop .


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you not install the driver in compatibility mode?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Can you not install the driver in compatibility mode?


:madman: Been trying that for the last hour :madman: 
camera installed device manager says it is happy and working correctly 
just the Bastid wont let me download the damn pics or even look at them .


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> :madman: Been trying that for the last hour :madman:
> camera installed device manager says it is happy and working correctly
> just the Bastid wont let me download the damn pics or even look at them .


I looked on the canon site and there is a raw codec for the s40 for windows 7.. lets you import raw images from the camera,
may let you see the rest of the images..
dont know if this will help
http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0038095.asp?model=

You also need to install this for the codec to work..
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...06-6307-445b-b950-215def45ddd8&displaylang=en

edit..ignore the microsoft WIC, looks like windows 7 already has it..


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

On my windows 7 I run xp virtual machine (Windows XP mode) for all those programs that do not like windows 7. You can also try right clicking on the program icon and click Run in Administrator mode. Sometimes this works. 

Another option is just load the card into your card reader and forget the cannon software. This is what I do with my camera to save the hassels


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just be careful when you do get the images downloaded that you don't burn out your screen as I'm sure they will be bloody bright.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

brad72 said:


> Just be careful when you do get the images downloaded that you don't burn out your screen as I'm sure they will be bloody bright.


Now that's funny.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

You may want a welder's mask to view them!


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

"Vaginas" Hahahahahaha! Flamethrower for sure, this next project of yours! However, i do believe that it'd be better to have two separate light housing than cramping all this firepower in one unit......

BTW , i own a Ragley Ti myself, upgrading from a Blue Pig, after parting with my Giant Trance X and been messing around with FS bikes the last 6 years......
Brarnt rules, i hope i get to meet him @ Eurobike next week!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Giant-Lander said:


> "Vaginas" Hahahahahaha! Flamethrower for sure, this next project of yours! However, i do believe that it'd be better to have two separate light housing than cramping all this firepower in one unit......
> 
> BTW , i own a Ragley Ti myself, upgrading from a Blue Pig, after parting with my Giant Trance X and been messing around with FS bikes the last 6 years......
> Brarnt rules, i hope i get to meet him @ Eurobike next week!


yeah I could just clamp two 7ups to the bars but then I would not have had the fun of building a 4000lumen light. And what is life with a bit of fun

yeah Brant is a nice guy. , Helped me out with the Bop when my Pace frame broke
Say hello from me


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> yeah I could just clamp two 7ups to the bars but then I would not have had the fun of building a 4000lumen light. And what is life with a bit of fun
> 
> yeah Brant is a nice guy. , Helped me out with the Bop when my Pace frame broke
> Say hello from me


How did you brake your Pace frame? I thought they were bullet proof
I still have some Pace RC36 forks on my 12 year old orange frame that the mrs uses..

Had them forks serviced by a guy who used to work for pace, he took all the old parts and setup his own company called fork english..
He said my forks were still mint inside 

He's up your part of the world.. pickering yorkshire


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> How did you brake your Pace frame? I thought they were bullet proof
> I still have some Pace RC36 forks on my 12 year old orange frame that the mrs uses..
> 
> Had them forks serviced by a guy who used to work for pace, he took all the old parts and setup his own company called fork english..
> ...


http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/noooo-bike-frames-busted

See thread

Pace are now my least favourite co


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I finally got those pesky early beam shots into a computer and on to the internet .
just to recap this is with the temporary optics as the reginas have not got here yet.

this shot is top 5 leds on medium










top 5 leds on high 









top 5 leds on high and bottom 6 leds on high as they only have high 









and this one was just for a laff


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Troutie...
What did you use for the last pic?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Troutie...
> What did you use for the last pic?


ONE OF THESE BEASTIES


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> ONE OF THESE BEASTIES


Is that just one XRE in the DEFT?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Is that just one XRE in the DEFT?


It is just the one 

but look at the size of the lens


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats interesting..
I have a dive light that uses a aspheric fresnel lens and a SST-50 led..its also focusable..
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=276298

I thought for a moment the DEFT was one of your creations, which would make a good dive light...just needs more lumens i think 

Anyway sorry detracting from your light here..


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*What a difference some reflectors make*



Goldigger said:


> Thats interesting..
> I have a dive light that uses a aspheric fresnel lens and a SST-50 led..its also focusable..
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=276298
> 
> ...


Might have to pick your brains Goldigger I have promised a dive light to a mate .
like which cable gland and switching on and off also canister for battery .
leds drivers and optics no problem .

And back to the daft light on the thread .
the Reginas arrived today and were glued in so that at pooch walking time we could have a comparison

and wow these reflectors rock well 5 certainly do

5 Reginas with 3 xpgs and 2 xpes on low 









the same but high 









and all guns blazing 









its one hell of a bike light


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

where are you finding reginas in stock? Is cutter the only place with them in stock? I'd rather not pay $6 a reflector and have to wait 3 weeks if possible.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

BKruahnndon said:


> where are you finding reginas in stock? Is cutter the only place with them in stock? I'd rather not pay $6 a reflector and have to wait 3 weeks if possible.


Try Bram off CPF 

He is very reliable and quick


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

Giant-Lander said:


> i hope i get to meet him @ Eurobike next week!


I'm there until Friday lunchtime. Not there for public day.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Can also get them here
http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...REE-Regina-Reflektor-10°-LT-1678_106_146.html
1.99 euros each..
Postage to the US might kill the deal though 5.90 euros


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> thought it was time for a new light now the nights are drawing in


Troutie,
Any pics of how you bored out the channel where the leds are going?

I'm looking at buying a milling machine, any words of advice? what do i need to look for? etc

What can i do on a mill that i cant on a lathe?
I'm thinking this looks alright.. https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-sieg-x2-mini-mill-prod568039/?src=froogle
Cheers


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lathe is good for anything that needs to be round, mill is good for anything that isn't. In saying that i use my lathe to prep bar stock ready for the mill to speed things up. The mill you are looking at is pretty good. It's tooling capacity is fine and will make any light you can throw at it. Cast iron and hardened and ground slide ways is a must for accuracy and longevity. Having a variable speed is very handy as it saves time changing speed via belts and pulleys when you change cutter sizes

I have a manual mill with 3 axis DRO which is a great too to speed up your work and improve accuracy, especially if you use cad to design your lights and can run off drawings with measurements. I bought a Hafco Metalmaster mill that I use mostly for work projects but it also makes my lights. The heavier the mill the better as it eliminates flex meaning you can take bigger cuts or use larger diameter tools, but also increase accuracy. Obviously you'll need to buy a vice and a clamp kit a collet set and some end mills










Another handy tool for the mill is a rotary table like this one ::









The rotary table enabled me to cut the o ring groove in the picture below, plus I bored out the body of the light using it. Using the DRO enabled fast and accurate drill and tapping of the screw holes in both the body and end caps. .


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers Brad,
It seems that i can spend the same value of the mill on just the attachments and cutters..
Is your set up hooked up to the laptop for CNC?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

No. I just draw everything up in cad, print out the drawings, have a point of reference on the part being machined matching to the drawing then wind the table x-y-z to get the correct position to cut. It is really fast once you know your machine

You right about the tooling. Starting out you could happily get away with a collet set, HSS 4, 5, 6 & 8mm 4 flute end mills, and a good solid vice. You can also pick up a good set 4 flute end mills for quite a reasonable price, like these http://www.parkertools.co.uk/Product/0495174/Clarkson+6+Piece


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

GD 
cant improve on Brads posts .

the axminster is a good machine .

I do have a little mill that needs a bit of repairing .
a new drive cog for the fast speed max £20 to fix

if you are interested £100 I can send you some pics tomorrow .

best tools I have was some carbide mills I was given they are the best for Ali cutting .


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

GD, you can diy your mill digital read out (DRO) and save a heap of money. Have a look at this link for how to do it http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1298.0 .You can pick up cheap verniers for next to nothing.

Brad


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

So Troutie...do you by chance have a beamshot with this monster in the woods at your normal shooting place?

What about your mini-7up that you were working on with Quaz'z boards?

Will you ever be offering a single housing that will hold two Regina's with XP-G's? I'd really like to come up with another double Regina light at some point, but I'm trying to steer clear the whole "Double-Barrel" design. I'd like one single housing.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Chelboed -Lots of questions 

yes I did some the other day but never got round to posting them so thanks for the nudge

OK first up is the 5 Reginas on low drive current about 450 ma










the 5 reginas on hi 960 ma










I think I need a bigger woods for that light its a beast .

not had much time lately as been working on a tweaked liberator with extra cooling so as to be able to push the XPGs to the maxflex max if needed .

Otherwise nothing new happening in Troutland lots of ideas but not enough time to try any out .

and finally 5 reginas Hi and the 2 triples on hi also.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Troutie, out of interest what is the dimensions of your new light?
I'm trying to get an idea of how small i need to go for 2 tripples or even 2 quads xpg's..

On the other hand i was also curious how small i could get away with for a single xpg..


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

GD, for additional sizing info, my 2 up triple xpg's dimensions are 60mm (w) x 40mm(h) x 40mm(d). this includes a bFlex diver and polycarbonate lens.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

A helicopter with a nightsun?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

brad72 said:


> GD, for additional sizing info, my 2 up triple xpg's dimensions are 60mm (w) x 40mm(h) x 40mm(d). this includes a bFlex diver and polycarbonate lens.


Cheers brad, thanks for the reference photo to.
Do you think you could go much smaller? Or does the temp cut off already kick in?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll sent a pdf of the cad drawing when I get back to work. There was not much more I could take off unless I removed the o'ring groove. That might save 5mm from the width and height without reducing the finned area. Summer is coming here in Australia so the cooling will be put to the test when night riding in 30ºc weather. 

brad


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Troutie,
Where do you get your cobalt hole saw's from?
Do they fit in a normal 13mm chuck? The Bosch's ones dont!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger
Got the hole saw from a local tool store
30 mm but it wobbles so when finished the cut it is only a light job with some emery paper wrapped round a tube to get it to handlebar size.

no it is in a 16 mm chuck


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I've just picked up a axminster sx2 mill.. upgraded version with a 500w brushless motor,
this mill is quiter than my misses hair dryer!
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-sieg-sx2-mini-mill-prod809899/
I got 5% off as it was the one on display..
At present its in the boot of my car as it's a bit heavy to get out on my own..
Got to wait for the collet to be delievered next week as they didnt have one in stock..
I didnt get a rotary table as i spent enough already.!
Got a couple of end mills and slot cutters..and a vice..

Any tips Chris and brad before i start making a mess?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice little mill. What did your wife get?

Just to do a search of recommended speed and feed for each cutter you have. When you get this right the speed and quality of your machining will be greatly increase. The sound that the cutter makes and feel through handles the will let you know when the planets have aligned. 

Also as a side note never use Emory paper to buff parts on your new toy, it really wrecks your beds as the dust formed is so abrasive

Oh and did I mention we expect at least 1 new housing design each week


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

The misses got her diamond ring replaced as she lost one of the diamonds out of it, great thing was it didn't cost me a penny.. 
With the designs spinning round my head that will use up the bits in my box like p7's and boom reflectors, I could really do with that 100mm rotary table.
Then there's those dro's and how to mount them.
IS there an art to centering your work?

Cheers


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Goldigger, I learnt quite a lot from this bloke on youtube 




He is an ex teacher and has loads of vids, you just have to shrink everything he does down to mini mill size


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

centering the work piece is dead easy. Get yourself a center/edge finder like one of these http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1240. These are great as the pointed end is great for finding the centers of holes or a line scribed on your workpiece and the cylindrical end is great for finding the edge or a work piece.

The other thing to do is do the home brew D.R.O using cheap verniers. If you can't do this just write down what the scales indicated on you x,y slides when the part is entered.

As for the rotary table just center the rotary table 1st, then center your part to the rotary table. Again a DRO makes this much easier but still not hard using your scales.

If you stuff up just start again. The hours put in before the stuff up are usually motivation enough not to do it again


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

here a video on how to use the edge finder 




I just checked the link that I posted above for the edge finder and he also has video's if you click on Chris's tips next to the description


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

brad72 said:


> here a video on how to use the edge finder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Brad..your now officially my tutor 

When do we learn how do this?





This CNC stuff is mental!!:thumbsup:

Thanks..


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Too easy, you can do the same thing with that little edge finder and a calculator. Just a bit more fiddly, although his electronic thingeemigingee was pretty cool.

To find the center of a circle, eyeball the edge finder to the middle, then turn on the spindle, move the edge finder to one side of the hole (z axis) and when it deflects make a note of the measurement on the z axis scale, move the edge finder to the other side of the hole and when it deflects make a note of it's measurement, then halve the 2 measurements. This is the center of that axis. Repeat for the x axis an theres your center.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

What does the fine feed adjustment wheel do?
Im guessing it lets me set the hight of the cutter finely.. but ive just been turning that knob and cant see any movement..
silver knob just to the right and above the chuck

_edit.. I've worked it out, had to the Push the handle in that adjusts the depth.. _









Cheers


----------



## MrLee (May 28, 2010)

Where are you going to get your stock from?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

MrLee said:


> Where are you going to get your stock from?


I picked up a load of these from sainsburys


----------



## MrLee (May 28, 2010)

;-)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Good idea. A lot less mess and bother than Bovines on the hoof. I ride by a stockyard and like fenders a lot..

..so about the other stock, you know: 'the lights in the rough', as it were, where are you sourcing that.?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> Good idea. A lot less mess and bother than Bovines on the hoof. I ride by a stockyard and like fenders a lot..
> 
> ..so about the other stock, you know: 'the lights in the rough', as it were, where are you sourcing that.?


I'm assuming you mean my aluminium?


----------



## MrLee (May 28, 2010)

Yup :thumbsup:


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ebay..
Aluminium
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Aluminium-Droitwich
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Ringwood-Metal-Fabrication
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Forward-Metals-Ltd

Lexan - Thanks Troutie
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/plastic-wa...50819010&_sid=673167820&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

M2 + M2.5 bolts
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/GWR-Precision

Drivers with intergrated leds
http://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase/light_engines

Drivers
http://www.taskled.com/

LED's and Optics
http://www.led-tech.de/en/index.html
http://www.dotlight.de/index.php
http://www.cutter.com.au/index.php


----------



## MrLee (May 28, 2010)

troutie - done any more on your light? wondered how the bar mount was working out.

Goldigger - you going to post any sketches up of the new light or waiting to see what wonders you can create on the new mill before you commit? ;-)


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Aren't I the lucky one. My metal merchant with stocks of machinable alloys is 5 minutes away, same with all the consumables and electronics is overnight. Australia might be a big country but everything is close.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

MrLee said:


> troutie - done any more on your light? wondered how the bar mount was working out.
> 
> Goldigger - you going to post any sketches up of the new light or waiting to see what wonders you can create on the new mill before you commit? ;-)


I've got a few plans drawn out already.. I'm just going to get going on the mill and see what i can do.. watch this space..
I'm also looking at knocking up some reels for diving..


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

MrLee said:


> troutie - done any more on your light? wondered how the bar mount was working out.
> 
> Goldigger - you going to post any sketches up of the new light or waiting to see what wonders you can create on the new mill before you commit? ;-)


No not done anything since been too busy with other things but have a quiet week so may get it finished .

Quite enjoying the discussion on here though


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> No not done anything since been too busy with other things but have a quiet week so may get it finished .
> 
> Quite enjoying the discussion on here though


Got to admit this thread has become diverse, from your build, to mills, to tutorials, to beef OXO cubes.........what tangent can we go off onto next


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

brad72 said:


> .........what tangent tan we go off onto next


I always enjoy any diversion that features "Round bottomed Fins"! :thumbsup:

p.s. Mr Postman brought 4 xp-g R5 and 4 Reginas today ........ Hmmmmmmm...... I got a Hammond I can chop in two , but only one Teapot 970mA ........ better get busy eh?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't cut the Teapot in two


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

I'm hoping Teapot will build enough to supply all the Troutie STW builders and have one left over to get me a 2nd! Teapot hasn't replied to my request yet .... he's probably still recovering from all the solder fumes and solderer's elbow!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Bobblehat said:


> I always enjoy any diversion that features "Round bottomed Fins"! :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. Mr Postman brought 4 xp-g R5 and 4 Reginas today ........ Hmmmmmmm...... I got a Hammond I can chop in two , but only one Teapot 970mA ........ better get busy eh?


Chop the hammond in 2 and bolt them together and make a quad 
only 1 driver needed then


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

That could be "Plan B", Troutie!

I'd better start a new thread with my proposed build ..... don't want to hog this one!

It'll be nothing spectacularly new ..... but might be worth a look for some members.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I Have swopped the drivers in the monster for 2 Maxflex`s so I dont have to drag the makita battery around .and make it a bit more controlable

Just thought you all may like to see a beamshot of 5 Reginas at max from a Maxflex 1300ma.










and the megalight with all 11 leds at 1300 ma


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow Troutie, hope you were wearing you welding gloves and helmet. That is am amazing amount of light


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Out of interest Chris, what does the beast weigh in at?
Is it a heavy weight?


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

Homer Drool! Thinks of pork chops!  

Is that amount of light legal? 1981 Wildlife & Countryside Act ..... Section 4, paragraph 3 ..... thou shall not fry thy wild critters by way of excessive electromagnetic radiation in the visible spectrum! ........ (Infra-red and microwave are fine ..... apparently!)


----------



## xyz-saft (Sep 23, 2010)

That's sick! In a really nice way, of course!


----------



## Bobblehat (Dec 1, 2007)

There are new trees appearing in the far distance!

How far is this one away from the camera Troutie?










...........

....... 'Ang on .... I think I see a River Wharfe possum up there in the trees somewhere!

There he is ... look at his eyes!










:devil:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

OK, I'll be the one to say it.

Troutie are you trying to over compensate for deficiencies elsewhere?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 

Have we seen pics of this mega light or have I been sleeping again?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

emu26 said:


> OK, I'll be the one to say it.
> 
> *Troutie are you trying to over compensate for deficiencies elsewhere?*.
> .
> ...


Chris dont need a big light.. didnt he tell you, he owns a ferrari


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Out of interest Chris, what does the beast weigh in at?
> Is it a heavy weight?


not too weighty and can lose a bit more but cant be arsed .









Have you been Drinking Stu

yes my little brother got a bigger willy than me :blush:

and just started wearing glasses so need a well lit trail 

theres a few pics lower down in the thread but here is another one









Bobblehat 
in my unscientific measuring mode it is 185 large strides to the trees you point at

really the extra 6 leds underneath are not needed at all there is plenty with just the 5 Reginas and leds .
but as a DH light for the other thread it would be a Killer .

anyways the white coats are coming back with some medication .

42


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh I remember that one now.

Don't know what has happened but over the last few weeks there has been an influx of new light threads and I've lost track. Someone must have said something to stir up all this action


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

emu26 said:


> Oh I remember that one now.
> 
> Don't know what has happened but over the last few weeks there has been an influx of new light threads and I've lost track. Someone must have said something to stir up all this action


Curse this addiction.

Chris I am confused. How did you get your housing to come in at 197g....is she filled with helium. The lightest I can get my 7 up is 200g unless I make it flimsy. Must be the mtb light guru in you coming out with some kind of black magic.  Nice light by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

He put a 1/2kg bag of sugar on the scales first, zeroed them, then put the light on.

Ok, just to clarify that is said TIC


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

brad72 said:


> Curse this addiction.
> 
> Chris I am confused. How did you get your housing to come in at 197g....is she filled with helium. The lightest I can get my 7 up is 200g unless I make it flimsy. Must be the mtb light guru in you coming out with some kind of black magic.  Nice light by the way:thumbsup:


Yeah come on Chris, whats the secret?:thumbsup: 
aluminium foil? 
I'm still at 270grams without the face plate and driver cover!!


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Chris curious of what battery pack your using for the Beast?
I found that 2 of quazzles 3xXPG boards with the narrow optics you kindle sold me, are brighter than 3 x P7 with boom reflectors..
I'm contemplating swapping the 3 P7's in my light with 3 x 3up XPG with a maxflex, but then i need nearly 30volts for my leds.
I've never really been to good at the maths with boost drivers, what would be a good voltage for the needs of 9 XPG's?

Just looked at the technical info for the maxflex, 29v output is the limit...

Or then again i might just make a tripple 3xXPG light from scratch.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Chris curious of what battery pack your using for the Beast?
> I found that 2 of quazzles 3xXPG boards with the narrow optics you kindle sold me, are brighter than 3 x P7 with boom reflectors..
> I'm contemplating swapping the 3 P7's in my light with 3 x 3up XPG with a maxflex, but then i need nearly 30volts for my leds.
> I've never really been to good at the maths with boost drivers, what would be a good voltage for the needs of 9 XPG's?
> ...


Smudge made me up a 12 cell pack 16.8 volt not sure on the amp hour but all 11 leds when on full are drawing 3.5 amps from it .


----------

